# First brisket on the RecTec



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had the RecTec for about two weeks now and have done venison, dove, chicken and pork ribs. Finally decided to take on a brisket.

Picked up a 9.5 lb trimmed Select brisket from HEB that had some pretty good marbling throughout the meat. Trimmed another 8 oz of fat and gave it a light rub with Chupacabra Brisket Magic to sit overnight.

Put it on at 6:30am set at 220* with the Extreme Smoke turned on. I was using the RecTec Competition Blend pellets that they gave me with the pit and had a water pan on the right side near the flat. Came back for lunch and turned the Extreme Smoke off and turned it up to 225*. Had a decent stall for about an hour when the meat hit 160*. Wrapped with butcher paper at 170*. Started poking at 195* and pulled when it hit 201*. Total time on the RecTec was 12 hours. Gave it a 2 hour rest in the cooler and cut when it reached 170*.

I think the pictures speak for themselves. Great smoke ring, juicy and tender with just the right amount of pull.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea. Looks good.


----------



## barber.zachary2017 (Jul 18, 2017)

I was debating between one of these a traeger and a yoder. I take it you enjoy this thing?


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I had some hands on with a Traeger and was glad I went with the RecTec. Havenâ€™t used a Yoder. Quality and construction of the RecTec is far better than the Traeger, price ended up the same too after shipping vs pay tax on the Traeger. Their customer service is absolutely amazing also, had to replace the light fixture in one of the 680â€™s I bought. The only feature I wish it had is the hopper clean out so you can change pellet types. 

So far everything Iâ€™ve cooked has been great, not using it for steaks though. Just prefer the direct heat from my stick burner.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

So I bought a RecTec over the summer but I also have a normal charcoal / stick smoker as well. Is it just me, or does the flavor not quite come out the same as on a normal smoker? 

Don't get me wrong, I love it and the flavor is great. I love plugging in a number, putting on the brisket and coming back 12 hours later without even having to bother with it. But the smoke flavor when it's all natural vs the pellets just seems... different, almost sweeter in a way. I've tried several pellet brands making sure there's no filler and all to the same result.

Maybe it just means my normal smoker will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Just got to get in seasoned in. Already got a few hundred pounds of pellets through mine already. Using the mesquite pellets mine is pretty comparable to my stick burner.


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

That looks pretty good. I thought about getting one of those but I'm too old school. Just cut a load of dry Mesquite and set out the hog trap. So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Have a stick burner and and a green egg. 
Never use them anymore since getting a RecTec. 

Love my Rec Tec!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

It shouldnâ€™t be legal to make this with just the press of a button.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those ribs look awesome. Pressing the button on mine late tonight for lunch tomorrow...LOL


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

If you want more of a smoke flavor buy the Amazen tube. Actually get 2. Roatate them out if you like a lot of smoke flavor. Donâ€™t get the adjustable one that changes length.


----------

